# Has anyone here heard of the gentle beak method ?



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I just read about this method of training your bird not to bite on a nother web site.has anyone here used it? I would like to try it because ( shadow and upside-down) still bites.(shadow) was in the breeders aviary so don't know how much handling he got he is a year old. And ( upside-down) lived in someone's back yard don't know his true age.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I haven't but I looked it up and it's worth trying. My tiels don't bite but my Indian ring neck has been because she is going through her terrible twos, I think I'm going to try this and see if it helps her. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

I can't find it, but would like to.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm trying it out, but I still haven't been bitten yet so I'll have to let the forum kind how it works when Murray loses his temper!


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

Just read about it and realised I've kind of already been using it with my ringneck baby without knowing it was an actual training method . He has been going through an aggressive phase after weaning . I don't say 'Gentle Beak' as such but just a simple 'no' and touch his beak for a second . He completely stops biting . Hopefully I can progress to a stage where just a voice command is necessary . 
If anyone has a ringneck and are using this method , just make sure you don't approach the bird side on . The moment it is from the side of his face , he lunges immediately (bad experiences lol ) . Move your finger slowly from the front where the bird can see you clearly.


----------

